# Reverb Tank



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

I have an old SS Traynor that the reverb doesn't work, Can put a spring reverb tank from another amp on it ,just to to see if it's the tank that's bad ?

And will it hurt the tank ?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Should work.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Not always. There are tanks with different impedances . They all look the same though so it might be hit and miss.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Tried the other tank , close this thread 
Thx for the replys


----------

